# Claire Here



## claire_conroy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi I'm Claire from New York,. This is my very first post and hope to enjoy my stay here

I'm a passionate corporate writer with extensive exposure in professional writing. Few of my profound expertise includes research paper and custom essay writing


----------



## Nickie (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello to you, Claire! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and I hope you'll enjoy your stay here!


Nickie


----------



## ash somers (Apr 16, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## Industrial (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to Writing Forums Claire.


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi there Claire...welcome to the forum!!

I am sure you wil enjoy your stay.


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Claire. 

Sam.


----------



## booker41 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## TJ Cruse (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Claire. Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it.

TJ


----------



## claire_conroy (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the welcome message,. I think I will really enjoy my stay here,. See you on other threads


----------



## Shinn (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi there Claire and welcome


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to the boards, Claire!  Glad to have you.


----------

